# hp psc 1315 problem



## gabriela_gerinsk (Oct 7, 2008)

I've had my hp 1315 printer for a while now, and it's been working perfectly fine until today. When I turned it on it wouldn't print anything, even that annoying page it always prints when it turns on. The the light on check paper started flashing and it said that there was no paper in the printer, which is not true. I went online and searched the different problems that people had with that printer and I tried the different solutions like checking for paper jams (there weren't any) and cleaning the rubber roller things on the back of the paper. Neither or those worked, and the red light is still flashing. 
Any help to fix this will be greatly appreciated =D


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

It can be a number of things. I would take it that 'cleaning the rubber roller' means that you removed the back hatch, so checking that won't be the problem.

Mind you, the fact that you mentioned that it was printing out the test/alignment page each time you turned it on means something wasn't right to begin with. It's only supposed to do that once, as long as you completed that function originally (place the page on the scanner and press the 'scan' button - this aligns the heads and stops it from wasting paper and ink). How fresh are the ink cartridges? Have you tried a hard reset (hold the clear button down then press the power button until the panel blinks)?

A-N


----------



## gabriela_gerinsk (Oct 7, 2008)

The cartridges are brand new, I bought them last week. I tried resetting it, but it still tells me that the printer is out of paper.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Try a full reset - unplug the unit from its power and hold the power and cancel keys in - there may be a momentary blink of the lights. Replug in the power and see what happens then.

By any chance has there been a paper jam of any sorts lately as well? If there was, which way was the paper removed?

A-N


----------



## gabriela_gerinsk (Oct 7, 2008)

The full reset didn't work either. I don't think that there have been any recent paper jams.


----------



## arknorth (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you still have the last set of cartridges?

A-N


----------

